# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Депрессия...

## Nesomi

Недавно читал книжку, в которой наткнулся на одну интересную мысль: "Суицид не является проявлением слабости - это есть следствие депрессии, что является состоянием измененного сознания... " И с этим, сужу по себе, трудно не согласиться. Сам практически 90% всего времени нахожусь в состоянии тяжелой деперессии и постоянно в голову лезут мысли о суициде, но иногда, это может быть буквально из за какого то пустяка, возникает ощущение радости, удовлетворенности жизнью... и все проблемы кажутся пустяком и кажется нет ничего такого чего ты не мог бы изменить... но не надолго, а ведь многие люди практически постоянно находятся в таком состоянии, даже не подозревая как им везет! (и как я таким людям завидую!!!). *Некоторые на этом форуме кричат: "ВЫХОД ЕСТЬ! Есть возможность наладить свою жизнь! ЕСТЬ!!!" при этом ничего не говоря как это можно сделать...*  А когда ты находишься в состоянии депрессии делать не хочется ВООБЩЕ НИЧЕГО, даже если знаешь что и как можно было бы сделать, чтобы изменить свою жизнь, я это прекрасно знаю по себе...
Но от депрессии, в общем то, от психического расстройства можно избавиться, потому как психика человека, как это не банально, является следствием биохимических процессов происходящих в мозге, на которые можно влиять!

----------Антидепрессанты ------------------------

Эти средства появились в конце 50-х годов, когда оказалось, что гидразид изоникотиновой кислоты (изониазид) и его производные (фтивазид, солюзид и др.), применяемые в терапии туберкулеза, вызывают эйфорию, повышают эмоциональную активность, улучшают настроение (тимолептический эффект). В основе их антидепрессивного действия лежит блокада моноаминоксиназы (МАО) с накоплением моноаминов - дофамина, норадреналина, серотонина в центральной нервной системе, что и приводит к снятию депрессий. Существует и другой механизм усиления синаптической передачи - блокада обратного захвата норадреналина, серотонина пресинаптической мембраной нервных окончаний. Этот механизм характерен для так называемых трициклических антидепрессантов. 
Антидепрессанты делят на следующие группы: 
1. Антидепрессанты - ингибиторы моноаминоксидазы (МАО): 
а) необратимые - ниаламид; 
б) обратимые - пирлиндол (пиразидол). 
2. Антидепрессанты - ингибиторы нейронального захвата (три и тетрациклические): 
а) неизбирательные ингибиторы нейронального захвата - имипрамин (имизин), амитриптилин, пипофезин (азафен); 
б) избирательные ингибиторы нейронального захвата - флуоксетин (прозак). 
*Тимолептический эффект (от греч. thymos - душа, leptos - нежный) является основным для антидепрессантов всех групп. 
У больных с выраженной депрессией снимаются подавленность, чувство ненужности, немотивированной глубокой тоски, безысходности, суицидальные мысли и т.д. Механизм тимолептического действия связывают с центральной серотонинергической активностью. Эффект развивается постепенно, через 7-10 дней. 
Антидепрессанты обладают стимулирующим психоэнергезирующим действием (активация норадренергической передачи) на центральную нервную систему - повышается инициативность, активируется мышление, обычная повседневная деятельность, пропадает физическая утомляемость.* Этот эффект больше всего проявляется у ингибиторов МАО. Они не дают седации (в отличие от трициклических антидепрессантов - амитриптилина и азафена), но у обратимого ингибитора МАО пиразидола может проявиться успокаивающий эффект у больных с тревожно-депрессивным состоянием (препарат имеет регулирующее седативно-стимулирующее влияние). Ингибиторы МАО тормозят быструю фазу сна. 

Пирлиндол (пиразидол) - четырехциклическое соединение - обратимый ингибитор МАО, также угнетает обратный захват норадреналина, четырехциклическое соединение, обладает тимолептическим эффектом с седативно-стимулирующим компонентом, имеет ноотропную активность (повышает познавательные функции).Все ингибиторы МАО противопоказаны при воспалительных заболеваниях печени. 
Другая группа антидепрессантов - ингибиторы нейронального захвата. Кнеизбирательным ингибиторам относятся трициклические антидепрессанты: имипрамин (имизин), амитриптилин, азафен, флуацизин (фторацизин) и др. Механизм действия связан с угнетением нейронального захвата норадреналина, серотонина пресинаптическими нервными окончаниями, вследствие чего содержание их в синаптической щели увеличивается и повышается активность адренергической и серотонинергической передачи. Определенную роль в психотропном эффекте этих препаратов (кроме азафена) играет центральное М-холинолитическое действие. 
Имипрамин (имизин) - один из первых препаратов этой группы, обладает выраженным тимолептическим и психостимулирующим действием. В основном применяется при депрессиях с общей заторможенностью и вялостью. Препарат имеет центральный и периферический М-холиноблокирующий, а также противогистаминный эффект. Основные осложнения связаны с М-холинолитическим действием (сухость в полости рта, нарушение аккомодации, тахикардия, запоры, задержка мочи). При приеме препарата может быть головная боль, аллергические реакции; при передозировке - бессонница, возбуждение. Имизин близок по химической структуре к аминазину и подобно ему может вызывать желтуху, лейкопению, агранулоцитоз (редко). 
В амитриптилине удачно сочетается тимолептическая активность с выраженным успокаивающим действием. Психостимулирующий эффект у препарата отсутствует, выражены М-холиноблокирующие и антигистаминные свойства. Широко применяется при тревожно-депрессивных, невротических состояниях, при депрессиях у больных с соматическими хроническими заболеваниями и болевыми синдромами (ИБС, гипертония, мигрени, онкология). Побочные эффекты в основном связаны с М-холиноблокирующим действием препарата: сухость в полости рта, нарушение зрения, тахикардия, запоры, нарушение мочеиспускания, а также сонливость, головокружение, аллергия. 
Флуацизин (фторацизин) по действию близок к амитриптилину, но обладает более выраженным успокаивающим действием. 
Азафен в отличие от других трициклических антидепрессантов не имеет М-холинолитической активности; умеренное тимолептическое действие в сочетании с мягким седативным эффектом обеспечивает применение препарата при депрессиях легкой и средней тяжести, при невротических состояниях и длительном применении нейролептиков. Азафен хорошо переносится, не нарушает сна не дает сердечных аритмий, может применяться при глаукоме (в отличие от других трициклических антидепрессантов, блокирующих М-холинорецепторы). 
В последнее время появились препараты флуоксетин (прозак) и тразодон, являющиеся активными избирательными ингибиторами обратного захвата серотонина (именно с повышением его уровня связывают антидепрессивный эффект). Эти средства почти не влияют на нейрональный захват норадреналина, дофамина, холинергические и гистаминовые рецепторы. Хорошо переносятся больными, редко вызывают сонливость, головную боль. тошноту. 
Антидепрессанты - ингибиторы нейронального захвата нашли более широкое применение в психиатрии, однако препараты этой группы нельзя назначать одновременно с ингибиторами МАО, так как могут возникнуть тяжелые осложнения (судороги, кома). Антидепрессанты стали широко применяться при лечении неврозов, нарушении сна (при тревожно-депрессивных состояниях), для снижения тяжелых депрессий, связанных с болевым синдромом. Антидепрессанты обладают и собственным болеутоляющим эффектом.  

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Достать трудно... Особенно после последних усилий дельцов из ГНК... 
Однако судя по отзывам, в больших городах, вроде МСК, СПБ, можно найти в аптеках в свободной продаже.
Это действительно реальный способ взглянуть на мир другими глазами и, может получить силы изменить свою жизнь. Уже после первой недели приема, ты просыпаешься не с чувством ненависти к себе и всему миру, а чувствуешь себя и глядишь на мир глазами ребенка...

Ну и напоследок, хотя вряд ли кто на это м форуме не в курсе что такое депрессия...

------------------Проверьте, нет ли у вас депрессии!---------------

Автор: заведующий кафедрой психиатрии Иркутского Государственного института усовершенствования врачей, докт. мед. наук, профессор А.С.Бобров 

В настоящее время депрессия опережает все прочие психические расстройства по степени ущерба для трудоспособности и соответственно по доле лет, потерянных для полноценной жизни. Значительная доля пациентов с депрессивными расстройствами обращается за помощью в общесоматическую сеть. При этом только в 10-30 % случаев депрессия распознается своевременно. В настоящем тесте симптомы депрессии и оценка ее тяжести приведены в соответствие с критериями Международной классификации болезней 10-го пересмотра (МКБ-10), но наполнены конкретным содержанием из нашей личной врачебной практики. 
Типичные (основные) симптомы депрессии:

1. Настроение плохое, подавленное, паршивое, мрачное, угнетенное, гадкое, упадническое, тоскливое, "ничто не мило", "скука на душе", "все серо для меня" 

2. "Нет тяги к делу": вы откладываете выполнение каких-либо планов или дел, либо долго настраиваете себя на их выполнение. Нет желания вникнуть в суть деловой проблемы, содержание важного разговора - знаете, что это надо сделать, но не делаете. Производственные решения, деловые знакомства также откладываете на "завтра". Ничто не интересует, не хочется ничего делать, а знаете, что делать надо. Радости нет такой как прежде - "Все стало как-то все равно". Давно забыто, когда чему-либо радовались. 

3. Устаете сразу, даже после незначительного физического усилия, либо вечером после возвращения с работы ни на что не хватает сил. Возможно ощущение постоянной усталости. Кажется, что никогда не отдыхали. Хочется сбросить с себя обязанности по дому, по работе - отдохнуть, набраться сил. Однако, кратковременный отдых не улучшает состояние, а развлечения быстро теряют свою привлекательность. 

Другие симптомы депрессии:

а) Трудно сосредоточиться при наличии постороннего раздражителя (к примеру, работает телевизор, радио, разговор в соседней комнате); из-за "параллельных" мыслей - "Читаю, а думаю о другом". В общении стало трудно подбирать слова, уловить нить беседы; при чтении книг, журналов, деловой документации с трудом улавливается смысл прочитанного, приходится заново перечитывать страницы. 

б) Появилась необычная для Вас нерешительность, постоянные сомнения в выполнении обыденных бытовых и хорошо знакомых профессиональных обязанностей, после принятого решения. Пропала уверенность в себе - "Вдруг не так скажу, не так сделаю". 

в) Возможна критическая оценка всей прошлой жизни - "Все, что было в прошлом никчемно, надо было заниматься другим". Вы испытываете тягостное чувство "обузы" в семье, "лишнего человека" на работе. Упрекаете себя в безответственном отношении к своим сыновним или дочерним обязанностям, недостаточном внимании к другим близким родственникам. 

г) Вас одолевают мрачные размышления о том, что Вы - "неудачник", не сможете в жизни решить свои проблемы; констатация полного профессионального банкротства, финиша ("Я отработал своей ресурс"). Мрачное и пессимистическое видение будущего может быть заполнено и весьма конкретными бытовыми обстоятельствами. 

д) Временами возникают мысли - "Может быть проще уйти из жизни, так как все плохо, плохо, плохо….", безысходно, не видно перспективы и, вообще, жизнь для Вас перестала быть чем-то значимым, потеряла свой смысл. 

е) Расстройства сна достаточно разнообразны. Это затрудненный период засыпания; сокращение часов ночного сна из-за частых пробуждений; пробуждения в 3-4 часа ночи или 5 часов утра с последующей бессонницей. При всех вариантах расстройств сна после окончательного пробуждения утром отсутствует чувство свежести (отдыха). 

ж) Аппетит снижен ("Могу за сутки ограничиться стаканом чая"), либо аппетит отсутствует вовсе, возможно даже с отвращением к виду и запаху пищи. 
Самодиагностика депрессии

В том случае, если Вы не набираете 3-х каких-либо симптомов (основной и дополнительный перечень), у Вас нет депрессивного расстройства настроения в соответствии с критериями МКБ-10. 
Легкое депрессивное расстройство

Наличие 2-х любых типичных симптомов депрессии и хотя бы 2-х симптомов из перечня "а-ж". Вы обеспокоены своим состоянием. Испытываете определенные затруднения в выполнении обычной работы и социальной активности. 
Умеренное депрессивное расстройство

Наличие 2-х любых типичных симптомов депрессии и не менее 3-х (предпочтительно 4-х) из перечня "а-ж". Возникают значитель-ные трудности в выполнении социальных обязанностей, домашних дел и продолжении профессиональной работы. 
Тяжелое депрессивное расстройство

Наличие всех 3-х типичных депрессивных симптомов и 4-х или более из перечня "а-ж". Социальная и домашняя деятельность может выполняться очень ограниченно или ее выполнение маловероятно. 

При наличии депрессивного расстройства настроения в соответствии с приведенными критериями Ваше состояние может усугубляться рядом дополнительных болезненных проявлений: 
Вам хочется быть одной (одному), от всех отгородиться; испытываете желание "заползти как улитка в раковину - чтобы тебя никто не трогал, не отвечать на вопросы" 
Близкие замечают, что Вы стали необычно молчаливы; исчезла с лица улыбка 
Отношение с близкими в семье, сотрудниками по работе осложняются несвойственной Вам раннее повышенной раздражительностью, доходящей порой до агрессии 
Ощущение тяжести в груди ("Как камень на сердце", "Как слон наступил") или ноющая боль в левой половине груди, либо ощущение жжения за грудиной 
Появилась несвойственная Вам медлительность в движениях, либо, напротив, двигательное возбуждение, беспокойство, неусидчивость ("Не могу найти себе место"). 
В период депрессии значительно снижается половое влечение - "Как отрезало, даже не думаю об этом" 
Особенно плохо Вы себя чувствуете в утренние часы и днем. К вечеру самочувствие несколько улучшается (типичный суточный ритм депрессивного расстройства настроения) 
Попытка улучшить свое самочувствие, снять душевный дискомфорт приемом алкоголя приносит лишь временный и нестойкий эффект. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Надеюсь это кому нибудь поможет!!!

----------


## Wolf

> повышается инициативность, активируется мышление, обычная повседневная деятельность, пропадает физическая утомляемость.


 было бы неплохо попробовать , если бы знать где достать(((

----------


## Марсель из Казани

Отличная статья о депресси: http://psyberia.ru/mindterritory/depressia
А на самом сайте http://psyberia.ru/ ещё очень много полезного!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

И ещё: Духи для поднятия настроения

В рецепт этих духов входят натуральные компоненты, сладкий запах которых помогает бороться с депрессией и слегка подавляет аппетит. Духи пахнут просто божественно и также поднимают настроение! 

Сделать их проще простого. 

Возьмите 1/4 чашки водки, 1/4 чайной ложки глицерина, 1 стручок ванили, 1 полоску лимонной или апельсиновой кожуры (примерно 8 см). Цитрусовые желательно брать экологически чистые. 

Возьмите стеклянную посуду с плотно прилегающей крышкой. Тщательно смешайте в ней водку с глицерином, положите ваниль и кожуру апельсина или лимона, встряхните. 

Оставьте на неделю в прохладном, тёмном месте. Затем слегка взболтайте смесь, дождитесь пока осядет и осторожно перелейте жидкость в бутылочку-пульверизатор. 
www.care2.com/channels/solutions/self/3240

----------


## Bloodyrose

подошли почти все пункты.. очень тяжлое депрессивное состояние, значт?
_Наличие всех 3-х типичных депрессивных симптомов и 4-х или более из перечня "а-ж". Социальная и домашняя деятельность может выполняться очень ограниченно или ее выполнение маловероятно._
действительно ничего не могу делать.. а окружающие за это только на меня зляться..

слышала, что длительные депрессии могут вызвать кратковременные потери памяти. это так?
а галлюцинации?

----------


## margo078

[quote="Bloodyrose"]подошли почти все пункты.. очень тяжлое депрессивное состояние, значт?
_Наличие всех 3-х типичных депрессивных симптомов и 4-х или более из перечня "а-ж". Социальная и домашняя деятельность может выполняться очень ограниченно или ее выполнение маловероятно._
действительно ничего не могу делать.. а окружающие за это только на меня зляться.
аналогичная ситуация.полная депра и так знаю :cry:

----------


## Blackwinged

Надо же, а я думал, что у меня просто подавленное настроение и апатия.

----------


## fucka rolla

внимание!!! всем , кому нада заторчать или снять депрессию.....тем более если не хотите обращатся к *продовцам радости* или не имеите таких знакомых.........в любой аптеке можно легально и без рецепта приобрести таблетки от кашля.....ток те, которые посильней с рецептом нада....а без рецепта нада их штук 8-10 съесть...от тубиркулеза аналогичные таблетки....
справка: во время вьетнамской компании солдатом американской армии( так называемые GI)в стельки ботинок насыпали LSD, , якобы что б не спали и не боялись идти в атаку....от туда тотальная наркомания перебралась, вместе с дембелями в сами штаты....от туда и культовый наркотик-символ поколения хиппи, от туда и *страх и ненависть в лос вегасе*.

----------


## Bloodyrose

> Надо же, а я думал, что у меня просто подавленное настроение и апатия.


 аналогично.




> аналогичная ситуация.полная депра и так знаю :cry:


 давно?




> внимание!!! всем , кому нада заторчать или снять депрессию.....тем более если не хотите обращатся к *продовцам радости* или не имеите таких знакомых.........в любой аптеке можно легально и без рецепта приобрести таблетки от кашля.....ток те, которые посильней с рецептом нада....а без рецепта нада их штук 8-10 съесть...от тубиркулеза аналогичные таблетки....


 и депрессия просто изчезнет? что то слабо верится...
если и отпустит, то не надолго..

----------


## Blackwinged

*Bloodyrose*
"аналогичная ситуация.полная депра и так знаю

давно?"
Вообще-то больной(а депрессия - это психическая болезнь) сам не может знать, страдает он депрессией или нет. Так что такие сообщения могут на самом деле оказаться бахвальством, мол, "смотрите, какой/ая я аццки мрачный чувак"... 

*fucka rolla*
"внимание!!! всем , кому нада заторчать или снять депрессию...."
... после чего подсесть на наркоту и влипнуть в настоящую задницу, из которой действительно останется один выход. Но суть не в этом, а вот в чем. Наркотики, таблетки, алкоголь не спасут от депрессняка, вернее, спасут, но только временно... а заканчивается все спиртосодержащим стеклоочистителем и героиновой иглой. 
Так что хватит тут разглагольствовать о том, как круто бывает накуриться травы и уж тем более рекомендовать всякую дурь. За такое и в бан можно...

----------


## Rajtaro

Хм, прочла. Практически все подходит. только надоело это. надоело.

----------


## fucka rolla

Blackwinged... после чего подсесть на наркоту и влипнуть в настоящую задницу, из которой действительно останется один выход.  За такое и в бан можно...
что себя помню, ни разу даже мысли не было колоться....ни то, что белым, ваще ни чем.собственно и не кололся ни когда.да и таблетки ел тока пару раз, и депрессию ими не снимал, потому, что в лом мне весь курс таблеток пропивать.....одну-две-хватит! по моему, пропогандой автор темы занялся, мол ими депрессию снимают и подробно описал! так, что с меня спроса та не должно быть. захотел подсказать(кому интересно или необходимо) где достать ...

----------


## fucka rolla

так, что модератор! давай без угроз убойдемся.....или запрещай тогда на форуме упоминание наркотиков. а то иш чё!!!! повадились темы создавать пропагандиского содержания!!!
да и про героин ты заговарил....я та тока антидепресанты упомянул, вернее их аналог...а ты сразу во все тяжкие.....

----------


## Bloodyrose

> Вообще-то больной(а депрессия - это психическая болезнь) сам не может знать, страдает он депрессией или нет. Так что такие сообщения могут на самом деле оказаться бахвальством, мол, "смотрите, какой/ая я аццки мрачный чувак"...


 Я не согласна. Всё же не на этом форуме.
До того, как я прочла статью выше, я не задумывалась над тем, что у меня депрессия.  Но несмотря на мое измененное сознание, я не до конца потеряла возможность анализировать свои действия.

----------


## Marsexxx

Раз помогают антидепрессанты, значит, причина депрессии органическая. А потому надо её решать физически: спорт, питание, дыхание, закаливание, диета. Ну и любимое занятие и любимый человек рядом.

Быть занятым, чувствовать тепло человеческого общения, двигаться и не жрать химическую отраву-еду -- это достижимо, это возможно и это работает.

----------


## Blackwinged

Угу... угу... Осталось найти себе любимое занятие, любимого человека и познать тепло общения...
Как?!

----------


## Marsexxx

А разве кому-то всё это доставалось сразу и просто так? Ждать этого -- наивность.

Так как? Пожалуй, так: чтобы влюбиться, надо знакомиться, общаться, проявлять всё самое лучшее в себе -- причём вживую!..

Чтобы найти дело, надо делать, заниматься, не сидеть дома, пробовать, пытаться.

Это и называется -- ЖИТЬ. Наверно...

----------


## Dex`y

в депрессии уже почти 4 года... 
а никому до этого дела нет...
были срывы - попытки покончить с собой, но неудачные и об этом мало кто знает.

психо-неврологи написали "астено-невротический синдром" и выписали магний-В6. никаких антидепрессантов.

а мне всё поганее и поганее. проблески веселья были, но очень ненадолго...

семья у меня неблагополучная, сама неудачница - всё рушится на глазах... ни работы, ни учёбы, невезуха и куча хронических болезней... но это херня... просто параша. поменять обстановку - никак...
даже влюбиться четвёртый год не могу, на х.. всех шлю почти сразу и стремлюсь к одиночеству.
злею и всё больше желание застрелиться.
Сигареты и алкоголь не вдохновляют. Наркота не интересует.

я могу ещё больше расписать насколько поганое у меня состояние... но смысла в этом не вижу.

Советы "всё будет хорошо, относись проще и т.п." просто выводят из себя.

помогите вылезти из этого дерьма.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> ни работы, ни учёбы


 Это и главная причина, и последствие депра. Если остаёшься наедине со своими депрессивными мыслиями, ничего не делаешь, ни с кем не общаешься, то все мысли клонятся к самоубийству, а не к разрешению проблемы с депром.

Что делать? Отвлечься от себя и больше отдавать себя миру, людям. А также концентрироваться на том, что тебе нравится в жизни, а не на том, что не нравится.

Сам собой лучше не станет. Надо что-то делать. Лучше то, что не делала до сих пор, то, чего боялась сделать.

Найди то, что тебя привлекает в жизни, то, что тебя зовёт жить. Вот на этом и сосредоточься, этим и занимайся. У человека всегда есть для чего и ради чего жить. Вот во имя своего смысла жизни и живи. И депр пройдёт. Ведь он и есть проявление того, что ты не видишь, в чём твой смысл жизни, не знаешь, чтО и как делать дальше...

----------


## Dex`y

Всё так просто? Ну, что сказать - "ГЕНИАЛЬНО"!

Так вот... В том-то и дело что ВСЁ, АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЁ ЗАДОЛБАЛО. пропал интерес и вкус к жизни
Я предприняла всевозможные попытки вернуть.
Мой смысл жизни оказался УТОПИЧЕСКИМ ДЕРЬМОМ, и замены ему больше нет.
Люди меня бесят со своими советами, соплями и прилипчивостью. Я не хочу никому себя отдавать и возвращаться к альтруизму. Хватит. За---ло!

----------


## Raz1el

[quote]Люди меня бесят со своими советами, соплями и _прилипчивостью_. Я не хочу никому себя отдавать и возвращаться к альтруизму. Хватит. За---ло![/quotе]
чего ж ты тада хочеш то? 
А "прилипчивость" это не плохо, если к тебе "прилип" кто то, значит для этого человека ты имееш ценность(ну не материальную)...

----------


## Anubis

Кстати есть замкнутый круг: депрессивный работник мало кому нужен, а из-за отсутствия работы продолжается депрессия))) Как говориться: если выпью - не могу кончить, если не выпью - не могу начать)))

----------


## Dex`y

> А "прилипчивость" это не плохо, если к тебе "прилип" кто то, значит для этого человека ты имееш ценность(ну не материальную)...


 когда прилипает - начинает сосать все жизненные соки, взваливая на меня свои проблемы, нытьё и прочее говно, и при этом пытаться стать моим смыслом жизни. Я ненавижу этих эгоистичных паразитов, которые считают, что я должна заставлять их радоваться жизни и жить самой ради них. А мне своего дерьма хватает, за меня никто не проживёт жизнь... и врядли сможет лишить.
Хех... Такая же ценность, как для пиявки собака.

----------


## Dex`y

> Кстати есть замкнутый круг: депрессивный работник мало кому нужен, а из-за отсутствия работы продолжается депрессия))) Как говориться: если выпью - не могу кончить, если не выпью - не могу начать)))


 мало кто знает о моей депрессии. А уж тем более работодатели. Вам просто не знакомо определение "от рождения тотально не везёт".

----------


## Anubis

Почему не знакомо - самому тотально не везет во многом: начиная от мелочей - пойти, отвезти, договоритьься с кем-то о чем-то и пр., заканчивая более общими вещами - личная жизнь, романы и пр. Часто чувствую себя как герой Пьера Ришара))

----------


## Cool

у всех так, только мы это замечаем слишком часто =) способ избавления от депрессии есть, почти верняк, - пойти к психоаналитику. Он там из тебя все вывернет... ни друзьям ни родным лично я бы душу не стал изливать. Все по фрейду, кроме причины заболевания...

З.Ы. бывают такие, которым не то что в жизни, а и в смерти не везет, так что радуйтесь =)

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> В том-то и дело что ВСЁ, АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЁ ЗАДОЛБАЛО. пропал интерес и вкус к жизни


 Если у тебя в жизни начнутся перемены  к лучшему, то они начнутся с того, что ты а) перестанешь считать, что все, кто тебе пытается помочь, несут "бред",
б) отделишь себя от своей депрессии: депр -- это нечто вроде болезни, наваждения, а не что-то подлинное.



> Мой смысл жизни оказался УТОПИЧЕСКИМ ДЕРЬМОМ, и замены ему больше нет


 Мой тоже, но я наоборот стал жизнелюбцем и перестал думать о самоубийстве!

Смысл жизни мне не нужен такой, какой я его искал. Достаточно просто жить. Смысл -- нечто побочное, необязательное, вымышленное.

А не скажешь, что случилось с тобой и твоим смыслом жизни?[/quote]

----------


## PutnikSmerti

> у всех так, только мы это замечаем слишком часто =) способ избавления от депрессии есть, почти верняк, - пойти к психоаналитику. Он там из тебя все вывернет... ни друзьям ни родным лично я бы душу не стал изливать. Все по фрейду, кроме причины заболевания...
> 
> З.Ы. бывают такие, которым не то что в жизни, а и в смерти не везет, так что радуйтесь =)


 ще
с психаналом как повезет, а Фрейд еще тот рапиздяй! своим либидо вскружил миру головы, а про суицид он вообще задвинул, типа су может быть от аутоэротизма шоли, короче полный бред...

короче те(други и подруги) кто привыкли себя в сексуальном плане самостоятельно ублажать более склонны к су, он  так вроде тему завел...

сексуальная энергия трансформируется и получается полный дзэн )))

----------


## Anubis

Ну так Фрейд рассуждал о подсознательных мотивациях наших поступков, которые на то и подсознательные, что мы их не осознаем, но тем не менее они есть)) Однозначно обсирать я бы его не стал, все же человек внес огромный вклад в  понимание человека, совершил революцию в сознании, а это иной раз и более важно чем революция и взятие Зимнего)) 
А вообще что качсается психоанализа - никогда не понимал одной простой вещи: ну вот нашли вы причины депрессий и отклонений  в поведении - дальше? Устранить-то их не устранишь, если вас били в детстве к примеру, то это не забывается и на этом кривом фундаменте строится все здание вашей психики, ведергивать камни из фундамента  - чревато.

----------


## Dex`y

фрейда уже давно смогли оспорить... Так что не нужно ссылаться на его сведение людского поведения к сексуальной озабоченности.

----------


## Wolf

> Особенно плохо Вы себя чувствуете в утренние часы и днем. К вечеру самочувствие несколько улучшается (типичный суточный ритм депрессивного расстройства настроения)


 у меня все наоборот



> Попытка улучшить свое самочувствие, снять душевный дискомфорт приемом алкоголя приносит лишь временный и нестойкий эффект.


 напивался,хоть и мыслей о су небыло, организму было плохо,так что это не помогает.

----------


## Wolf

на одном сайте нашел вот такое:
"Как предупредить развитие депрессии?
 • Не предъявляйте к себе слишком завышенные требования.
• Не ругайте себя во всех неудачах, лучше успокоится, подумать, в чём Ваша ошибка, а затем попробовать решить проблему другим способом.
• Составьте распорядок дня и старайтесь следовать ему.
• За какие-либо достижения награждайте себя (например, купите красивую одежду и т.д.).
• Занимайтесь спортом ежедневно (зарядка) или хотя бы 2 раза в неделю. 
• Периодически отдыхайте, как в одиночестве, так и вместе с семьёй.
• Чаще общайтесь с близкими и друзьями."

на счет первого пункта: наверное все мы многого хотим и сразу, ну покрайней мереу меня так(такое уж воспитание) и если это недостижимо, то как раз впадаю в депру
а вот  пункт про подарки себе, очень даже действенен, попробуйте.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

А может кто нибудь знает: можно купить антидепрессанты без рецепта?
Вдруг после них жизнь покажется прекрасной  :Big Grin: 
Слышала есть какой то Ципрамил может кто его употребляет, эффект то есть?

----------


## Dubovyi_Gaai

Вряд ли  можно (хорошие) и вряд ли покажется..они лишь снимают следсвия, но причина вызывающая депрессию остается, можно и подсесть на них как на наркоту. Советую обратиться к медику, потому что виды депрессий бывают разные и следовательно, к каждому случаю свое лекарство.

----------


## maxuser

У менят тоже глубокая депрессия, по всем пунктам, уж года полтора... хотя нет, больше - она прогрессировала.
Сейчас жуткие проблемы с универом из-за этого, а ведь до глупости доходило - там проспал, там не досдал, там не захотел... И всюду безысходность, уверенность в неправильном направлении действий. 
Хотя, постоянно не покидает ощущение, что решение проблемы близко, и вот-вот наступит, собирался с лета "начать новую жизнь", но теперь наверное уже с осени, способствующие факторы есть, но пока бывший чуть раньше беспричинный оптимизм и похренизи сменился на критическую оценку ситации, а радужные перспективы вдруг просто исчезли...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Вчера в новостях по Русскому радио прозвучало: к депрессию приводит разрушение нейронов (клеток мозга), и успешно противостоит этому именно физическая активность. Физкультура и спорт приводят к появлению новых клеток -- и депрессия отступает.

По себе могу сказать то же самое: когда особенно невыносимо жить, стоит только выйти на улицу и покидать выпавший снег, поколоть дрова или хотя бы потягать гантели, отжиматься, поддягиваться -- и становится веселее!

----------


## Gloomy_girl

> Вчера в новостях по Русскому радио прозвучало: к депрессию приводит разрушение нейронов (клеток мозга)


 Тоже слышала, что депрессию вызывает нарушение мозговой деятельности; может энцефолограмму сделать  :Smile:  
Интересно услышать мнение врачей.

----------


## Anubis

> По себе могу сказать то же самое: когда особенно невыносимо жить, стоит только выйти на улицу и покидать выпавший снег, поколоть дрова или хотя бы потягать гантели, отжиматься, поддягиваться -- и становится веселее!


 Кстати не всегда так. После физ. нагрузки скорее наступает усталость и отупение, у меня во всяком случае. Да и вообще - если исходить из вышеприведенной максимы - то заключенные концлагерей и рабы на галерах был и бы поголовно счастливы)))

----------


## fucka rolla

я вот ща скурил офигительные три порции травы...... и мне очень даже.......нармально....
всегда утверждал, что нужный наркотик в нужное время, в нужных количествах и с нужным подходом к нему-отличен, вызывающ и вылечивающ!!!!!!! вместе с настроением улучшается и мир....вернее он становится другим...... интересным......    просто в трезвую на мир и людей смотреть надоело..... а так и ненависть хоть на 5 часов да проподает......

----------


## Blackwinged

А я пью вино бутылками. И мне очень даже паршиво...

----------


## Sick Spiny

> я вот ща скурил офигительные три порции травы...... и мне очень даже.......нармально....
> всегда утверждал, что нужный наркотик в нужное время, в нужных количествах и с нужным подходом к нему-отличен, вызывающ и вылечивающ!!!!!!! вместе с настроением улучшается и мир....вернее он становится другим...... интересным......    просто в трезвую на мир и людей смотреть надоело..... а так и ненависть хоть на 5 часов да проподает......


 я бы тоже так хотел... но увы в Ташкенте достать наркоту НЕРЕАЛЬНО (кроме насвая который каждая бабка продаёт), а единственный знакомый драгдиллер свалил в Москоу  :Frown:

----------


## fucka rolla

> А я пью вино бутылками. И мне очень даже паршиво...


 да бухать не клева......после трех месяцев регулярных поднятий настроения че та бухнул как та....проде и с друзьями, вроде и хорошо мне с ними....вроде и беседа ведется......а все равно лучше б не пил..... на трезвую бы лучше б было.....

----------


## fucka rolla

> в Ташкенте достать наркоту НЕРЕАЛЬНО (кроме насвая который каждая бабка продаёт), а единственный знакомый драгдиллер свалил в Москоу


 ты еще адреса дай пряма сдесь на форуме....и имена заодно.....чтоб ГНК даже не напрягалось с поиском.....
не пались хоть ты так!!!!!!
сбыт-до 8 лет
хранение-5 
употребление-административная ответственность.....но если ты се купил че та и идеш по улице....и менты вдруг тя обшмонали-считается хранением....и ниабёд!!!
п.с. хотел в личку написать, да подумал, что после тебя еще умники придут тож самое будут лить....

----------


## Lena

классно вам справляться с депрессией, кто вино, кто покурить, кто антидепрессанты... А я беременная (на 7ом месяце), мне ничего нельзя, мебель только переставляю, нейроны восстанавливаю  :wink:  :Big Grin:   :lol:

----------


## vlad775577

BlackwingedУгу... угу... Осталось найти себе любимое занятие, любимого человека и познать тепло общения... 
Как?! Надо стащить,палочку Гарри Поттера!! :lol:

----------


## vlad775577

fucka rollaты еще адреса дай пряма сдесь на форуме....и имена заодно.....чтоб ГНК даже не напрягалось с поиском..... 
не пались хоть ты так!!!!!! 
сбыт-до 8 лет 
хранение-5 
употребление-административная ответственность.....но если ты се купил че та и идеш по улице....и менты вдруг тя обшмонали-считается хранением....и ниабёд!!! 
п.с. хотел в личку написать, да подумал, что после тебя еще умники придут тож самое будут лить...

Ну хорошо, а ты к чему призываешь,я покурил травы и мне так прекрасно,давайте все начнём разом и всем станет клёво,так что ли??

----------


## Rajtaro

Трава - это хорошо :roll:

----------


## fucka rolla

> Ну хорошо, а ты к чему призываешь,я покурил травы и мне так прекрасно,давайте все начнём разом и всем станет клёво,так что ли??


 ДА!!!


слушай, читал бы не сквозь строки, а по человечески понял бы, что призывал я ваще ни к этому!!! призывал, чтоб НЕ ПАЛИЛСЬ ТАК!!!!
взял чувак и ввалил своего банчера..... дак вот, чтоб и себя не запятнать и других не подставит мой последний комент и был!!!
 и призывать не призывал.....рассказал, как я с ненавистью своей борюсь....

----------


## Betta

хм...
Трава да иногда помоает,да и алкоголь тоже(покрайней мере мне)даж не знаю,что лучше,по настроению.
Главное не увлечся совсем...а то если каждый день либо в алкоголика превратишься,либо в укурка....

----------


## Юрий57

Подавленность. Я был почти убит ею. Объявил войну депрессии и победил. Расскажу, как это сделать тем, кого одолевает это чудище. Пусть победителей станет больше. Юрий. 8-916-102-72-42

----------


## Дима_

Замечено, что безделье и лень вызывают депрессию. Как только занимаешься делом, сразу появляются интересы!

----------


## Дима_

pulsewave, это вы мне?

----------


## Милая Кися

У меня почти все симптомы совпадают. Не ожидала что у меня депрессия, думала я просто нытик

----------

